# Re: Rogers HD PVR freezing



## Mrx99 (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Rogers HD PVR freezing*

Hello, Great web site!
I have a Rogers HD PVR and I added a 1 Tb external HD. It works fine except that every ten or fifteen minutes it freezes like a rainout on a satellite. Is there a way to fix that? I formatted the hard drive on my PC before I set it up on the Rogers PVR made by Atlantic, I think it is a 3800 model.
I hope you can help me?
All the best, Mrx99


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

*Re: Rogers HD PVR freezing*

Hi MRX99

The codex of your PVR may not be installed on your external drive. On some PVR's the files and PC video files do not have the same extensions causing registry failures making the player freeze.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Rogers HD PVR freezing*

You might want to check what formatting is used or required, the method you used via your PC may give best results.


----------

